# just starting



## micflint001 (Jul 29, 2004)

i am just beginning to workout and need a routine that i can do with dumbells someone gave me one that is one day totall workout of all the muscles but i heard that its better to do a split so can someone help me? i am 145 pounds i dont know how to find out my body fat ratio but im 5 10 maybe 5 11 and im 16 years old.   And im wondering do i need a diet or should i just stick with no sugar deal? apprecaite everyones help thanxs


----------

